# She's Squatting?



## Hobby Farm (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a year old Sannen doe.  She is pregnant.  Lately I have been checking her udder occasionally to see if she's bagging yet.  The last few times I have checked her, she does a bit of a squat when I reach under.  Is this normal?  Is this a sign that she is going to be a cooperative milker?  What does it mean if anything?

Thanks.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

well it is like ---if someone reached to your "ut hum" and messed with it....alot of times it is that the udder is sensitive at this time and you are messing with private parts.....yes they are going to react.

she seems tame enough if you mess with her and she doesn't run away etc....but when those kids come, you will then see if she will be cooperative when the game is in full play.....but it sounds like she is a nice goat and you should be able to milk or do whatever wtih her basically.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Dec 11, 2009)

She is very tame.  Everytime I go to the barn, she gives me a hello, and then wags her tail like crazy when I give her a petting.  She is almost like a dog.  She was my first goat, and I was really surprised they can be this friendly.  I have checked her many times before with no reaction, so it seemed odd when she started doing this.  I guess I will find out when we start milking.

Thanks.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

is she close to kidding?

with the bag getting fuller a touch might get more reaction than the last time you touched.

WOW she sure does sound tame...yes with a goat like that I am sure you will be treated good by her!


----------



## Hobby Farm (Dec 11, 2009)

She still has about two months before she kids.  I know, it's way to early for her to be bagging up, but I'm getting anxious.  

I get such a kick out of her.  The tail wagging gives me a chuckle everytime.  If I sit down in her stall with my hand on my leg, she will come up and put her nose under my hand as to say "Are you going to pet me?"  I feel we got pretty lucky finding her.  My Oberhasli doesn't care for me.  I have to chase her down to handle her.  She's due to kid anytime.  Stand breaking her may be difficult, especially since we have little to no expirience milking goats, but we'll get thru it.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not sure it means anything definitive, but the fact that she squats instead of runs away or kicks you in the face probably means she'll be a bit more cooperative as a milker.  

All our goats are super tame, but we have a few that run, at least one that tries to kick and moves away, and one that bucks like a bronco and then sprints off, a couple that don't really react at all, and I've seen the freeze-and-squat out of a few.  

The ones that kick and/or run are the only ones that worry me...but it's handy if you're behind them and want them to move.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok, thanks.  We can't wait to start getting goat milk.  We're counting down the times we have to buy milk from the store.  It will be nice to put another item on our "self providing" list.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 11, 2009)

If you're anything like us, you'll quickly go from scoffing at the dairy isle to looking at it going...would anyone notice if we _dropped off_ some milk?

We literally didn't know what to do with it.  We ended up with so much milk in the freezer it was unbelievable.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope we have the same problem.  I would think we could keep up with milking one, but I doubt we will be able to consume it all ourselves when we get two of them going.  Luckily we have chickens and rabbits to get rid of the extra, not to mention soap and lotion.

Can't wait!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

2 mos. to go and you are checking for baggin' up...LOL...WOW you sure are anxious...LOL

I know.  When they start to show those baby bumps I start a countdown but it is always so far away.  Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## mully (Dec 11, 2009)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> well it is like ---if someone reached to your "ut hum" and messed with it....alot of times it is that the udder is sensitive at this time and you are messing with private parts.....yes they are going to react..


"ut hum" never heard it called that before.... that is killer !!!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL--try to be tactful right?


----------



## texascowmama (Dec 12, 2009)

If only my Jersey cow would do that...................LOL


----------

